# P-61 Black widow gas station



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Been playing with using a WWII warbird as a gas station like this one...








Since my son has moved out, I stole his P-62 Black widow, a warbird he did a presentation on when he was six at a homeschool science faire. I found that warbirds are deceptively small, its wingspan was 66' long in real life. This model is only two feet wider, an acceptable difference of only 3%. With that I've propped it up on Bobby's place to see how it warms up to me...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks too big for Bobby's garage?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like you’ve been more than playing with the idea!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Big Ed said:


> Looks too big for Bobby's garage?


Apparently not, here's a B17 as pump awnings ... It's almost twice the size of a P 61









Back when it was built, the station under the wings and fuselage. You could even tour it by climbing a ladder up to the rear hatch.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old_Hobo said:


> Looks like you’ve been more than playing with the idea!


well there is final supports...and I want to add lights over the pavement in the wings.🤓👍


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

A P61 Black widow Monogram used to offer a kit in I believe 1/48 scale, I built one of them when I was in high school


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Trackjockey05 said:


> A P61 Black widow Monogram used to offer a kit in I believe 1/48 scale, I built one of them when I was in high school


Got a Revell one waiting in the wings for an O scale roadside attraction.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

And I have "Puff, the Magic Dragon" C-130 Gunship patrolling the skies of my layout. I researched and made the guns. There wasn't a "gear down" configuration so she has to fly


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> And I have "Puff, the Magic Dragon" C-130 Gunship patrolling the skies of my layout. I researched and made the guns. There wasn't a "gear down" configuration so she has to fly
> View attachment 568157


Sweet...my kids got to tour a gunship from the "Death stalker" squadron at Hurlburt. They though it was really cool when they were warned by our guide that it was an authorized deadly force zone they were about to walk in and squealed with delight as she gave the "Stand down" signal to the tower sentries.
When both of my kids ran up to the 20mm cannons and put their faces up to the guns, our guide told us not to worry, they weren't loaded. When I walked passed the guns, they clearly were and they weren't blanks. She was pretty sheepish about that one, but perked up when it was clear the 105s weren't. The kids had full run of that bird and Stef was a great guide.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

I never got to tour any warbirds, though I'd love to take a ride in a fighter or a helo. I did get to ride a C-5 Galaxy from Germany to Dover, that is one H U G E aircraft, rode 8 1/2 hours flying backwards with no windows and no in-flight movie and even though it was June we got blankets to keep warm


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> I never got to tour any warbirds, though I'd love to take a ride in a fighter or a helo. I did get to ride a C-5 Galaxy from Germany to Dover, that is one H U G E aircraft, rode 8 1/2 hours flying backwards with no windows and no in-flight movie and even though it was June we got blankets to keep warm


In the Army I got to ride a Huey hog and several C130s. 120 guys in a C130 is pretty tight traveling, but sleeping on a stack of duffel bags strapped to the rear door was mighty fine snoozing.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

shaygetz said:


> In the Army I got to ride a Huey hog and several C130s. 120 guys in a C130 is pretty tight traveling, but sleeping on a stack of duffel bags strapped to the rear door was mighty fine snoozing.


LOL Mentioning sleeping . . . . I was Signal Corps and once we had two GP Medium tents buttoned together on top of a mountain with ELECTRIC space heaters, one was for sleeping while the other was our "field office" equipped with (24/7) coffee pot, TV and VCR running movies (yeah, those too at night LOL). One other time they had set up a couple of very large Bier Tents (yeah these were in Germany) but they were noisy and always lit up with no security so we decided to sleep in the repair vans in the back of the Deuce which was connected to commercial power (A/Cs, coffee, and TV), our explanation was that we would be much easier to find in case of a trouble call, pizza joint was across the street LOL

Oh, remembered this too, up on that mountain in Germany, the reason why we had 24 hour power was we had commandeered the Battalion Commander's backup 15K generator claiming we needed power for any repairs done in the field, he got our primary generators in case his went down (they never did because we had an excellent genset mechanic


----------



## IAbrams3985 (Aug 31, 2020)

shaygetz said:


> Got a Revell one waiting in the wings for an O scale roadside attraction.
> View attachment 567021


Same kit as the Monogram one...and despite its age it builds up into a very nice replica.


----------

